# GQ's Granite Memorial



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is a beautiful memorial for him. That etching of him is just stunning and looks just like him. Hopefully it will help you to heal and make it easier to go into the back yard. ((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a beautiful memorial to you beloved GQ. They did a wonderful job on it.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*that i just beautiful. What a memorial to your precious boy. It really hurts when we love them o much and lose them, doesn't it. It seems like our heart will never stop hurting. But for allthe times yhart has been broken---i would not have missed out on the love of one of my lost dogs.*


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, Kristie it's beautiful. I know it tugs at the heart and brings up other emotions, but GQ would love this wonderful memorial.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

That is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

that is beautiful, what an awesome memorial to your boy.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

What a lovely memorial! I think it will help you with the grieving and healing process, in fact I know it will!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, that is a wonderful tribute to GQ. Just beautiful!


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Oh how AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

What a beautiful tribute to your GQ.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That is so beautiful. As the days turn into months your heart will begin to swell with remembered joy everytime you see it.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

What a wonderfully touching tribute to your sweet boy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

That is incredibly beautiful. I have never seen anyone buy one of those for their dog; now I have 
Just curious...what was the song you could not use on Utube and why?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You haven't figured out how to use that song yet? I'm just going to cry, I loved that song 

And I love the granite memorial. That is perfect for GQ, from you. Nothing less would do. Beautiful :heartbeat


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is so beautiful and moving. Thank you for sharing the site. I ws amazed it wasn't outrageously expensive.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, just wow. It moved me to tears to read GQ's Memorial. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

That is a beautiful, lasting tribute to your boy. I've never seen anything quite like it before


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is a wonderful tribute to a much loved dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Memorial*

What a gorgeous Memorial to your GQ and what a beautiful picture of him.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> That is incredibly beautiful. I have never seen anyone buy one of those for their dog; now I have
> Just curious...what was the song you could not use on Utube and why?


Love Remains the Same - by Gavin Rossdale - 

It is just so fitting and I spent so much time with timing, etc - I wonder If I can do photobucket - just to show you guys on here, then I'll take it down...

ill try.....


xoxox

Kris


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> You haven't figured out how to use that song yet? I'm just going to cry, I loved that song
> 
> And I love the granite memorial. That is perfect for GQ, from you. Nothing less would do. Beautiful :heartbeat


 
((hugs)) your the only one who saw it


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow. That is amazing. We are looking for something like this for our Max (cat) who we buried in our backyard back in November. We don't need anything that big, but the same style. I would love to get Max's picture engraved on it as well. That is beautiful.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Debles said:


> That is so beautiful and moving. Thank you for sharing the site. I ws amazed it wasn't outrageously expensive.


I know RIGHT?!?!? I looked at a bunch of them and they were really expensive - I couldnt believe this one, with the shipping too...

and the quality is like amazing - the pictures dont even do it justice.....I am gonna bring it out to him tomorrow 

poor lil guy....


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> Wow. That is amazing. We are looking for something like this for our Max (cat) who we buried in our backyard back in November. We don't need anything that big, but the same style. I would love to get Max's picture engraved on it as well. That is beautiful.


they have small ones too - I just had so much to say!!! LOL - they were like , ummmmm ok - hehehe

look at the site - www.imagesonmarble.com


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

IloveGQ said:


> Love Remains the Same - by Gavin Rossdale -
> 
> It is just so fitting and I spent so much time with timing, etc - I wonder If I can do photobucket - just to show you guys on here, then I'll take it down...
> 
> ...


Please do! We would love to see it!


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> That is incredibly beautiful. I have never seen anyone buy one of those for their dog; now I have
> Just curious...what was the song you could not use on Utube and why?


oh, and was because of copyrights...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I know there are copyright laws and I am not for breaking them but millions of people have songs on youtube that obviously haven't been OK'd by the songwriter.
You tube only removes it if the copyright owner complains. : )


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Dec 31, 2008)

That is beautiful! We planted a tree, but wow that is such a neat tribute.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

They did an amazing job on that etching.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A beautiful tribute to treasure.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Your memorial stone is beautiful. We buried our Sweet Katie in our backyard and like you, I couldn't go back to her area. We ordered a memorial stone, much smaller, and after we placed it, I was able to go back and think of all the good memories. We still miss her a lot but we adopted Miss Happy and she has been so good for us. Will look forward to your video.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

That is a beautiful memorial Kristie. Something that I will look to do for Mandy some day - with my own poem. I couldn't believe the cost either. I expected MUCH more!

I hope this helps you have peace where GQ is. It would be nice to visit him and remember the happy times. I hope this helps.

PLEASE post the photo-tribute so that we all can share in the life of GQ.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Gorgeous memorial

(((((((((((hugs)))))))))))


----------

